# Sargent PSU 2007 - Noisy fan



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I have a 2004 Autotrail Cheyenne. The fitted Sargent PSU 2007 has a very noisy charger fan. Is there anything I can do to reduce the noise or is it possible to replace the fan with the ultra quiet type fans obtainable from PC World. Thanks

Ian


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

I posted a reply to the same question a few days ago. Must be the noisy fan season.

All fans I've had in PCs that went noisy had the same problem, dry main bearing. If you look closely at the fan you should find a rubber plug or label covering the end of the main shaft. A spot of light oil in here will revive it.

Silent fans are usually bigger, to spin slower, so probably the difficult route.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Ian, please send me a PM or give or techical support a call (01482 678981) and they should be able to help. 
Thanks hilldweller i have not heard of that one before i will talk to our technical people tomorrow but i believe that the fan is a sealed one? but thanks for the tip.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Sargent said:


> i believe that the fan is a sealed one?
> Ian Sargent


There are fans anf FANS 

The good ones have double ball bearings, the less good one oilite sleeve bearings, it's these that dry out.

A black rubber plug in black metal, maybe under a label looks sealed.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Later Sargent systems have temperature controlled fans, they only run when the unit is working hard and gets hot. At night they are quiet.

Quality long life and quiet(ish) fans come from Ziel EBM-Papst in Germany, suprisingly the longer life fans with ball bearings are slightly noisier than those with cintered bronze sleeve bearings. Cheap fans (like you find in computer power supplies) come from - Yes you guessed right! But some are also good quality but others certainly not.

I am sure Ian will sort you anyway.

Good luck

C.


----------

